# Minwax Polyurethane for Floors



## ggcanner (Nov 17, 2009)

I have sanded and stained (with Minwax stain) my hardwood floors and got Minwax's "Super Fast Drying Polyurethane for Floors". Has anyone used it? Is it better than regular polyurethane? How about the water based product. We couldn't find it at Lowes or Home Depot but if it is significantly better, we will hunt it down. We like the idea that you don't have to sand in between coats and it doesn't yellow is supposedly easier to apply and that there is a low VOC version of the oil based product (but we couldn't find that either). If anyone has any information on any of these 3 products, I would love to hear if these products are what they claim they are......

thanks,
GG :cool2:


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

The only difference from what I've seen is dry time. They probably just dumped Japan Drier in it. The floor guys around here won't use Minwax at all for the most part. 

As for water based product, you have to be very selective in what you get if you want a good finish and you'll end up paying a good bit more than the oil for it. Absolute coatings makes one now that I've heard great reviews of. It's a single component acrylic urethane with aluminum oxide in it. Not quite as good as a factory finish, but close.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Floor finishes are quite different from furniture finishes. I personally don't like any of the floor products available at big box stores. Go to someone the sells and UNDERSTANDS floors, not big box.


----------

